
Banks scramble to fix old systems as IT 'cowboys' ride into sunset - jasonjobe
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-banks-cobol-idUSKBN17C0D8
======
pinewurst
They're not riding into the sunset so much as being ridden out of town on a
rail (of the non-Ruby variety).

